# Mobile Photo Album, Lightroom Gallery Plugin



## tsangwailam (Jul 6, 2011)

Mobile Photo Album, Lightroom Gallery Plugin





*Mobile Photo Album *is a Adobe Lightroom web gallery plugin. It is designed for making instant gallery which can view on mobile device such as iPhone and Android phone. By HTML5/CSS3 technology, no Flash plugin is needed. So, you can view the gallery on all mobile device which support HTML. Now photographers can make photo gallery which can view on billion of mobile device. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create the gallery instantly.

Launch Live Demo
Product Page


----------

